# Any ideas what colors are used for the Necron Ogdobekh Dynasty?



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

I was looking through the Necron Codex and found a good looking color scheme on page 71. Its of a Lichguard from the Ogdobekh Dynasty. But I'm not sure what color it is. My codex is on order and what I was looking at didn't have the greatest color quaility. Is it shining gold or dwarven bronze? Also, what colors would I wash and highlight with?

All my guass and vehicle highlights will be done in blue (enchanted blue, ice blue, and a bit of white) instead of the green. Wanna give my army a unique paint job, but its hard with so many creative people out here that paint so much better than me. I plan on starting a project log when I get ready to paint, if only to amuse you guys.


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

OK, so I got a better look and here is what I'm thinking about painting them.

For the Necrons' bodies:
1) Prime with P3 Black Primer.
2) Base with a 50/50 mix of Abaddon (Chaos) Black and Gehanna (Shinning) Gold.
3) Wash with a 50/50 mix of Nuln Oil (Badab Black) and Agrax Earthshade (Devlan Mud).
4) Drybrush with Auric Armor (Burnashed Gold).
5) Highlight with Runefang Steel (Mithril Silver).

For my weapons and gauss rods (which is normally that light green effect):
1) Paint Altdorf Guard (Ultramarines) Blue.
2) Then a lighter coat of Caledor Sky (Enchanted Blue).
3) Then a lighter coat of Lothern (Ice) Blue
4) Some simple designs with White Scar (Skull White).
5) Wash with Drakenhof Nightshade (Asurmen Blue).

I swear that these names are getting more and more ridiculous. Does this seem like it will work? I'm using the steps for the basic paint job using Boltgun Metal and Goblin Green. Just swaping the colors.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I think you should use some Imperator Grey Knight Titanicus Deathlegionary Silvershade White Iron Steel for the metallic highlighting, and for the basecoat on the blue use Deep Rift Ultramarines High Tide Starlit Sky Will of the Emperor. The was can be Midnight Assault Deep Stalker Nightlord Mark of Tzeench Wailing Terror.

No but seriously, what you've suggested sounds about right, though remember black is a very overpowering color, so I would actually say a 1:3 of black and gold.


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

LOL... I started reading it and thought that grey would be a bad idea. Then I read further and figured it out... I'll do the 1/3 mix like you suggested. I put the old color in there to help people out but maybe I should have left the new color names out of it.

I have the NFL Draft to watch tonight and this weekend, but I might be able to paint a bit on Sunday and see what it looks like. I'll post the results for C&C.


----------

